# Ökotest testet Gummifisch



## derporto (12. September 2012)

Hallo Sportfreunde,

aus aktuellem Anlass möchte ich hier heute mal ein bisher fast gänzlich ausgeklammertes Thema anschneiden: Giftstoffe in Kunstködern.

In der aktuellen Ausgabe der Ökotest (September 2012) nimmt Ökotest den Relax Kopyto 4-L genauer unter die Lupe. Das Urteil ist verheerend. Er besteht zu 70 % aus Phtalatweichmachern, die in vielen anderen Gegenständen, wie z.B. Kinderspielzeug verboten sind, da Sie im Verdacht stehen, krebserregend zu sein. Darüber hinaus wurden stark erhöhte Werte (mehr als 1000 mikrogramm pro Kilogramm) von polyzyklischen Kohlenwasserstoffen (PAK) gefunden. Viele dieser Stoffe fallen schon durch den unangenehmen Geruch auf. Insgesamt kommt man hier zu dem Urteil "ungenügend", womit dieses Produkt prinzipiell weder in die Natur, noch in Kinderhände gehört.

Hierzu habe ich mir zugegebenermaßen nie Gedanken gemacht und war doch recht überrascht, dass sich eine Zeitschrift dieses Themas annimmt.

Wie ist eure Meinung hierzu? Übertriebene Panikmache? Juckt doch niemanden?Alarmierend?Gehört veboten?

Ich weiß noch nicht so recht.


----------



## Jose (12. September 2012)

*AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*

haben die auch geschrieben, wieviel die damit gefangen haben?


----------



## derporto (12. September 2012)

*AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*



Jose schrieb:


> haben die auch geschrieben, wieviel die damit gefangen haben?


 
Ich schätze deine in der Regel in jedem Post versteckte Ironie, aber selbstverständlich wurder der Kopyto lediglich im Labor untersucht und "selbstverständlich" aufgrund der sich ergebenden verheerenden Messwerte nicht in die Umwelt entlassen, geschweige denn einem Fisch vorgesetzt.


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. September 2012)

*AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*

Moin,

meine Meinung zu den Dingern ist dieselbe!

Das dort Weichmacher ohne Ende verarbeitet werden, dürfte auch der nicht-Chemiker erkennen. Das die Teile nicht in die Natur gehören (inklusive Bleikopf) wäre die logische Schlussfolgerung.

Nun ist es nicht meine Art, anderen Anglern ihr Hobby zu verbieten. 

Befremdlich finde ich jedoch von einigen GuFi Anglern die Ansicht, das wenn ich 2 Kg Stippfutter versenke um ein paar Rotaugen/Rotfedern/Brassen zu fangen, ich ein Umweltsünder bin. Selber aber dann an einem Wochenende schnell mal 50 Gufis + Köpfe (= ca. 1 Kg giftiges Gummi + 1 Kg noch giftigeres Blei) versenken gehen.

Endlich wird das mal angesprochen. Normal sind immer die Anfütterer und Karpfenangler die Bösen...

Wenn die "Grünen" auf das Thema Aufmerksam werden, dann wars das bald mit GuFi angeln in Deutschland.

btw: Mir liegt das GuFi angeln selber nicht. Ist 1. nicht so mein Angeln und 2. stört mich genau der Punkt, das man bei der angelart Kiloweise Gift im Wasser versenkt!

btw2: Unser liebster Kochtopfangelverband im Norden hat ja was gegen "Specimenhunter", die gerne mal mit Anfüttern ihre Fische fangen. Bin mal gespannt was die Jungs (und Mädels) sagen, wenn die Öffentlichkeit auf diese Sache Aufmerksam wird.
Bald sitzen wir dann, dank unserer tollen Verbände, wieder mit Sargblei und Tauwurm am Wasser. Und fangen Grundeln...


----------



## chxxstxxxx (12. September 2012)

*AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*

Ohne Blei. Ist ja auch giftig.


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. September 2012)

*AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*

Wie ohne Blei?

Die meisten Angler angeln immernoch mit Bleikopf vorne dran. Die Jungs, die Offset Zandern gehen sind eindeutig in der Unterzhal


----------



## Jose (12. September 2012)

*AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*

danke, freu ich mich über jeden, der mich zu lesen weiß 

also, zu dem ganzen dreck, ob in gufis, pet-flaschen etc.: ungut!
und klar: ist/sollte selbst für angler problematisch sein, deshalb auch zugeneigten respekt für dein thema.

mein schlüsselerlebnis liegt jahr(zehnte, aua!) zurück:
man führte gerade eine strafe um die 20,-DM für ausgespuckte kaugummis ein. 
ja, und da saß ich dann nun am rhein, chewing chewinggum und machte mir sorgen um die umwelt, meines kaugummis wegen.
meanwhile fuhren an mir jede menge dünnsäure-frachter nordseewärts, zur legalen verklappung.
ich hab meinen kaugummi ausgespuckt, unbelastet ins gelände.
ich konnte gar nicht soviel kaugummis kauen, um auch nur hauchweise vergleichbar zu werden zu diesen frachtern.

heute sind es die giftigen gufis.
richtig: die sind giftig, die schaden, die sind pfui-baba!
schaue ich auf die feinstaub-, lärm-, ozonwerte und all die anderen schnuckeligen ppms in meiner direkten wohnumgebung, dann, mit verlaub und ohne zynismus, mit aller sympathie für deinen trööt, dann frage ich mich, testen die kopytos aus intellektuellem interesse, aus besorgnis um die umwelt oder um die 200 zeilen in ihrem heft?

ich denke, es gibt außer der bedrohung durch kopytos da noch einiges anderes, zu denen die kopytos relativiert werden sollten.

anglerplatt: in 3 std. verlier ich 2 gufis, ca. 30 frachter dieseln in der zeit meinen rhein rauf und runter usw. usw.

sorry, aber der alltägliche zynismus blieb bei mir nicht folgenlos: es gibt nichts mehr zu retten, jedenfalls nicht durch meinen persönlichen verzicht.


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. September 2012)

*AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*

@ Jose, aber wenn ich 2 Kg Trockenfutter verangel und am selben Gewässer angelt Jemand mit Gufis auf Zander und verliert davon 30 Stück. Kann ich nun guten Gewissens die Plastikflaschen, wo mein Getränk, die Plastikverpackung, wo mein Essen und was ich sonst noch so an Müll dabei habe (Gelben Sack...) ins Gewässer werfen und mit einem ökologisch gutem Gewissen nach Hause gehen?

Man könnte nun hochrechnungen machen, wieviel von dem Zeug so im Wasser landet, aber damit würden wir Angler die GuFi Angelei wohl zu Grabe tragen.

Ich werde dieses gespannt verfolgen. Ein Verbot fordere ich natürlich nicht (dann müssten die ja nachher noch so Angeln wie ich und klauen mir meine Plätze und Fische  ), jedoch verbitte ich es mir, von der GuFi-Anglerfront wegen Anfüttern und Gewässerverschmutzung angemacht zu werden!


----------



## tincatinca (12. September 2012)

*AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*



Jose schrieb:


> es gibt nichts mehr zu retten, jedenfalls nicht durch meinen persönlichen verzicht.


 
Das sehe ich ehrlich gesagt etwas anders.
Bloß weil andere etwas machen (was de facto nicht gut ist), muss ich das oder etwas weniger Schlimmes nicht auch machen.

Anders gesagt: Zumindest bei einem selbst kann man anfangen.
Ich angle gerne und viel mit Gufi. Würde es aber Gufis geben, die deutlich weniger umweltschädlich wären, ich würde sie kaufen.
Auch finde ich Dänemarks Schritt Blei in Pilkern zu verbieten gut.

Ich möchte nicht wissen wieviele Gummis und Blei an manch stark frequentierten Stellen liegt. Langzeitmessungen und Studien an Fischen in diesen Gebieten wären das, was wirklich interessieren würde.


----------



## derporto (12. September 2012)

*AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*



Jose schrieb:


> danke, freu ich mich über jeden, der mich zu lesen weiß
> 
> also, zu dem ganzen dreck, ob in gufis, pet-flaschen etc.: ungut!
> und klar: ist/sollte selbst für angler problematisch sein, deshalb auch zugeneigten respekt für dein thema.
> ...


 
Immer wieder gerne Jose. Umso schöner auch deine Meinung zu lesen, ohne dass sie vom geneigten Leser ironisierenderweise entschlüsselt werden muss 

Da ich kein ausgewiesener Gufierer bin, hat das Thema für mich eher eine allgemeingültige Relevanz. Und da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu. In Relation zu den tagtäglich passierenden kleinen und mittelgroßen Umweltsünden, die vor unseren Augen passieren, könnte man annehmen, giftige Gufis fehlen uns gerade noch zu unserem Glück. Vielmehr war ich überrascht, dass dieses Thema überhaupt ein Medienecho hervorruft, da ich an Giftgufis bisher einfach nie einen Gedanken verschwendet habe. 

Umso überraschender, wie gesagt, nun dieser Test der Ökotest, denen man durchaus eine gute Arbeit zuschreiben darf.

Mich interessiert natürlich vorallem, ob sich daraus irgendwelche Rückschlüsse beim Einzelnen ziehen lassen. Und da scheinen die Meinungen, um das bisher noch bescheidene Gesamtbild in diesem Thread abzubilden, sehr weit auseinanderzugehen.

Von daher: Wie seht ihr das Ganze? Mumpitz?Wahnwitz?

Oder doch ein Ding, das zum Nachdenken anregt...


----------



## chxxstxxxx (12. September 2012)

*AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*

Kopytos sind giftig, Blei ist giftig, Lithium wird zum Teil mit Sklaven abgebaut, diverse Bekleidungsmarken werden durch Kinderarbeit hergestellt, Menschen verkaufen Nieren für ein iPhone während Zulieferer von Apple eine Nicht-Selbstmord-Erklärung unterschreiben müssen, Festool musste eine Kartellstrafe wegen ihrer Preispolitik zahlen, giftige Stoffe gelangen durch Havarien ins Wasser, im Neretva wurden während des Krieges in Bosnien Leichen entsorgt, Autos reingeworfen, ...
Ich kann und will mich nicht mit jedem solidarisch erklären. Wenn mich jemand für eine unappetitliche Körperöffnung hält, weil es mir egal ist das ich durch meine abgerissenen Kunstköder Giftstoffe ins Wasser bringt, dann soll der das tun. Aber bitte erst nachdem er sich aktiv gegen die restliche Umweltverschmutzung stark gemacht hat. Ich hab keine Lust mehr mich einschränken zu lassen obwohl sich der Rest aufführt wie die Axt im Wald.


----------



## FranzJosef (12. September 2012)

*AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*



Jose schrieb:


> [...] mit aller sympathie für deinen trööt, dann frage ich mich, testen die kopytos aus intellektuellem interesse, aus besorgnis um die umwelt oder um die 200 zeilen in ihrem heft? [...]


Die testen nur des Geschaefts wegen; es geht um nix anderes als darum, Kohle zu verdienen. |supergri
Oekotest verdient das Geld damit, dass Hersteller von getesteten Produkten mit dem Siegel "Oekotest getestet" werben wollen/koennen/muessen/duerfen/sollen; jedesmal wenn dieses "Siegel" zu sehen ist, kassiert Oekotest.
Nun haben sie etwas gefunden, dass momentan Ihre Zeitschrift einer Leserschaft naeherbringt, die solch eine Zeitung normalerweise weniger in die Hand nehmen wuerden... Und wenn dann die GuFi's auf "Oekotestvertraeglich" umgestellt werden, verdient Oekotest mit dem Siegel...

Aber ich glaube ja fest daran, dass die nur der Umwelt zuliebe testen. #6


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. September 2012)

*AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*

Kannst ja mal bzgl. der Wasserwerte beim Verband nachfragen. Die haben doch so tolle Spezialisten, die vorgebe sich damit auszukennen und sich gerne in die Sachen von anderen Einmischen (Fischbesatz und wie und womit ich Angeln darf).

Danach wird dann das Kunstköderangeln von den Grünen verboten. Und weil Anfüttern vom Verband ebenfalls ungerne gesehen wird, trifft meine Prognose zu. 

--> Sargblei + Tauwurm = Grundel


----------



## chxxstxxxx (12. September 2012)

*AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*



tincatinca schrieb:


> Das sehe ich ehrlich gesagt etwas anders.
> Bloß weil andere etwas machen (was de facto nicht gut ist), muss ich das oder etwas weniger Schlimmes nicht auch machen.
> 
> Anders gesagt: Zumindest bei einem selbst kann man anfangen.
> Ich angle gerne und viel mit Gufi. Würde es aber Gufis geben, die deutlich weniger umweltschädlich wären, ich würde sie kaufen.


Wie jetzt? Zuerst sagst Du das man bei sich selbst anfangen kann, aber dann machst Du es doch nicht? Geh mit gutem Beispiel voran und hör auf mit Gummifischen zu angeln; _Bloß weil andere etwas machen (was de facto nicht gut ist), muss ich das oder etwas weniger Schlimmes nicht auch machen._


----------



## derporto (12. September 2012)

*AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Die testen nur des Geschaefts wegen; es geht um nix anderes als darum, Kohle zu verdienen. |supergri
> Oekotest verdient das Geld damit, dass Hersteller von getesteten Produkten mit dem Siegel "Oekotest getestet" werben wollen/koennen/muessen/duerfen/sollen; jedesmal wenn dieses "Siegel" zu sehen ist, kassiert Oekotest.
> Nun haben sie etwas gefunden, dass momentan Ihre Zeitschrift einer Leserschaft naeherbringt, die solch eine Zeitung normalerweise weniger in die Hand nehmen wuerden... Und wenn dann die GuFi's auf "Oekotestvertraeglich" umgestellt werden, verdient Oekotest mit dem Siegel...
> 
> Aber ich glaube ja fest daran, dass die nur der Umwelt zuliebe testen. #6


 
Da muss ich dir halbwissenderweise widersprechen. Ökotest bekommt kein Geld von Unternehmen, damit diese mit dem Label der Umweltverträglichkeit werben dürfen. Sicher verdienen Unternehmen, deren Produkte auf Umweltverträglichkeit von Ökotest getestet wurden, mit diesen Produkten mehr Geld. Das wars dann aber auch schon. 

Ich möchte den Gutmenschen von Ökotest an dieser Stelle einfach mal unterstellen, dass sie einige der wenigen unabhängigen Instanzen sind, denen man noch Glauben schenken darf.


----------



## Bobster (12. September 2012)

*AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*



derporto schrieb:


> Ich möchte den Gutmenschen von Ökotest an dieser Stelle einfach mal unterstellen, dass sie einige der wenigen unabhängigen Instanzen sind, denen man noch Glauben schenken darf.


 
Dem schließe ich mich an...
und freue mich das dieses Thema öffentlich wird..im AB...
...und die geistigen Ergüsse einiger USER sind und werden
mich wieder zum schmunzeln bringen 

'bin erst 'mal weg..die Welt retten


----------



## FranzJosef (12. September 2012)

*AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*



derporto schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir halbwissenderweise widersprechen. Ökotest bekommt kein Geld von Unternehmen, damit diese mit dem Label der Umweltverträglichkeit werben dürfen. Sicher verdienen Unternehmen, deren Produkte auf Umweltverträglichkeit von Ökotest getestet wurden, mit diesen Produkten mehr Geld. Das wars dann aber auch schon.
> 
> Ich möchte den Gutmenschen von Ökotest an dieser Stelle einfach mal unterstellen, dass sie einige der wenigen unabhängigen Instanzen sind, denen man noch Glauben schenken darf.


Aeheeemm.... Du schaust definitiv zuwenig fern oder liest zuwenig Zeitung... 
Kannst ja mal Produkthersteller von getesteten Produkten fragen, ob sie die Preislisten fuer die Oekotestsiegel noch rumliegen haben, die Ihnen Oekotest nach erfolgreichem (sprich bestandenem) Test zugeschickt hat.


----------



## tincatinca (12. September 2012)

*AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*



christian36 schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Zuerst sagst Du das man bei sich selbst anfangen kann, aber dann machst Du es doch nicht? Geh mit gutem Beispiel voran und hör auf mit Gummifischen zu angeln; _Bloß weil andere etwas machen (was de facto nicht gut ist), muss ich das oder etwas weniger Schlimmes nicht auch machen._


 
hast schon nicht ganz unrecht und evtl. habe ich mich nicht ganz klar ausgedrückt.
ich würde, wenn möglich, ein umweltfreundlicheres produkt kaufen, auch wenn es teurer wäre.
allerdings gibt es davon nicht so viele. 
das hier wäre der richtige ansatz (auch wenn mir kein modell vom optischen her zusagt)
http://www.fritz-germany.com/portal/info/Fresh-Bait.html?XTCsid=2426bc74e41aa5bafaa67172f8f3d124


----------



## chxxstxxxx (12. September 2012)

*AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*

Also nur solidarisch erklären wenn man sich selbst nicht einschränken muss? Hat was von "ein bisschen schwanger"


----------



## derporto (12. September 2012)

*AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Aeheeemm.... Du schaust definitiv zuwenig fern oder liest zuwenig Zeitung...
> Kannst ja mal Produkthersteller von getesteten Produkten fragen, ob sie die Preislisten fuer die Oekotestsiegel noch rumliegen haben, die Ihnen Oekotest nach erfolgreichem (sprich bestandenem) Test zugeschickt hat.


 

Was ich sagen wollte: Anders als z.B. beim TÜV Logo- und Test fließt kein Geld seitens der Unternehmen für eine Prüfung von Ökotest. Darüber hinaus werden tatsächlich nur recht wenige Produkte von Ökotest mit den Noten "Sehr gut" und "Gut" bewertet. Dies zeugt für mich eher davon, dass man den ganzen Spaß nicht nur des Geldes wegen unternimmt. Denn dann wären die Leute von Ökotest augenscheinlich recht schlechte Kaufmänner. Dass eine Art "Lizenzgebühr" für die Verwendung des Testlogos auf Produktverpackungen und in der Werbung erhoben wird, halte ich für nicht unlegitim.


----------



## kati48268 (12. September 2012)

*AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*

Mal eben ein verspätetes |good: für den heute wirklich sehr zynischen Jose 

Natürlich nicht ohne kleinen Widerspruch:


Jose schrieb:


> ... es gibt nichts mehr zu retten, jedenfalls nicht durch meinen persönlichen verzicht.


hier und da doch zumindest meinen Stolz. |rolleyes


----------



## FranzJosef (12. September 2012)

*AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*

http://www.spiegel.de/flash/flash-27848.html
Da unter "Oekotest"; Zitat "Die Hersteller muessen [...] eine Gebuehr zahlen, um mit der Auszeichnung werben zu duerfen". Mehr habe ich nicht behauptet. 
Genaueres kannst Du Dir gern selber mit Hilfer 'ner Suchmaschine raussuchen.



derporto schrieb:


> Ökotest bekommt kein Geld von Unternehmen, damit diese  mit dem Label der Umweltverträglichkeit werben dürfen.


DAS hast Du gesagt. Der Beweis des Gegenteils s.o.. 

Ein Produkt zu testen, dann dem Hersteller mitzuteilen, dass er fuer dieses & jenes Geld mit dem daraus resultierenden "Siegel" werben koenne, halte ich fuer zweifelhafte Objektivitaet.


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. September 2012)

*AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*

Ist doch völlig egal, wie Ökotest sich finanziert und so weiter.

Hier gleitet die durchaus sehr wichtige und überfällige Diskussion um Giftstoffe in Kunstödern total ab...


----------



## derporto (12. September 2012)

*AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> http://www.spiegel.de/flash/flash-27848.html
> Da unter "Oekotest"; Zitat "Die Hersteller muessen [...] eine Gebuehr zahlen, um mit der Auszeichnung werben zu duerfen". Mehr habe ich nicht behauptet.
> Genaueres kannst Du Dir gern selber mit Hilfer 'ner Suchmaschine raussuchen.
> 
> ...


 
Ich muss zugeben, da habe ich mich unpräzise ausgedrückt  wie ausgeführt bekommt Ökotest eine Art Lizenzgebühr von den Unternehmen, die mit dem Label werben wollen. Aber sie bekommen kein Geld für die Prüfung, geschweige denn für eine gute "Note". Dies unterscheidet sie z.B. vom TÜV. 

Nichts für Ungut


----------



## Jose (12. September 2012)

*AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*



christian36 schrieb:


> Also nur solidarisch erklären wenn man sich selbst nicht einschränken muss? Hat was von "ein bisschen schwanger"



naja, ein anderer satz aus "kampfzeiten" triffts eher:
"es gibt nix gutes außer man tut es".
womit jede einzelinitiative gewürdigt und auch der entscheidende impetus genannnt ist.

war, ist und wird richtig sein, insofern lieg ich mit meinem vorherigen post abgef***t völlig daneben - nach annähernd 50 jahren beobachteten niedergangs abgef***t aber wohl ziemlich dicht an "der realität". 
"wo elefanten tanzen, wird das gras zertreten."
sehe keinen platz mehr für graswurzeliges...

liegt evtl. auch am alter. irgendwie müd' geworden...


----------



## derporto (12. September 2012)

*AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ist doch völlig egal, wie Ökotest sich finanziert und so weiter.
> 
> Hier gleitet die durchaus sehr wichtige und überfällige Diskussion um Giftstoffe in Kunstödern total ab...


 
Nur um die prinzipiellen Vorwürfe der Bestechlichkeit im Rahmen dieses Threads auszuschließen, war ein Anreißen dessen nicht unbedingt verfehlt. Aber jetzt gerne zurück zum eigentlichen Thema.

Und wie ich merken muss, gehen die Meinungen auch nach 3 Seiten weiterhin stark auseinander. 

Umso interessanter zu sehen, dass hier niemand bisher eine "schert mich nicht"-Attitüde an den Tag legt, sondern eher eine Art Resignation ob der tagtäglich passierenden Umweltsünden erkennbar ist.

Mal sehen, wie die Lager auseinanderdriften in den nächsten Tagen. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## FranzJosef (12. September 2012)

*AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ist doch völlig egal, wie Ökotest sich finanziert und so weiter.
> Hier gleitet die durchaus sehr wichtige und überfällige Diskussion um Giftstoffe in Kunstödern total ab...


Damit gleitet diese Diskussion nicht im geringsten ab. 
Wenn der Herausgeber einer solchen Nachricht nur ueber eine zweifelhafte Objektivitaet verfuegt, fuer wie "echt" soll man denn dann "schlechte Nachrichten" eines solchen Unternehmens dann halten??
Wie oft war es schon der Fall, dass "Stiftung Warentest" mit mangelhaft beurteilt hat, waehrend derselbe Artikel bei "Oekotest" fuer "gut" oder besser beurteilt wurde (bzw. andersherum) ???
Oekotest kann von mir aus auch schreiben, dass mich atmen umbringen wird, dass ist sowas von egal; von denen sie die meiste Kohle erhalten, von denen kommen die Nachrichten, nicht von "einer unabhaengigen, dem Verbraucher nutzenden Organisation".


----------



## FranzJosef (12. September 2012)

*AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*

Im Uebrigen (ganz allein zum Thema): Bevor sich jemand 'nen Kopf ueber Phtalate etc. aus GuFi's 'nen Kopp macht, soll er/sie mal darueber nachdenken, wieviele Bojen zum Bootfestmachen mit 'nem Autoreifen unten dran im H²O liegen... Was man dafuer an GuFi's versenken muesste...


----------



## Jose (12. September 2012)

*AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Damit gleitet diese Diskussion nicht im geringsten ab.
> Wenn der Herausgeber einer solchen Nachricht nur ueber eine zweifelhafte Objektivitaet verfuegt, fuer wie "echt" soll man denn dann "schlechte Nachrichten" eines solchen Unternehmens dann halten??...



all unsere weichplastikköder, ob nun krebserregend etc. - männo, das sieht/fühlt/riecht doch ein blinder, die gehören einfach nicht ins wasser, sagt doch der anglerverstand.

der sagt aber auch, dass sein kleiner mieser beitrag zur vergiftung eigentlich ziemlich egal ist, angesichts...

meine 1000+ giftigen gufis - irgendwie peanuts...

die diskussion über die qualität von test-instituten, die geht völlig am thema vorbei.


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. September 2012)

*AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*

sehe das genauso wie Jose, mein Menschenverstand hat mir auch ohne Chemie Studium gesagt, das GuFis und Bleiköpfe nicht in die Natur gehören.

Oder kommen nun die GuFi Angler und wollen die Ergebnisse von Ökotest anzweifeln?

Sicher, die bunten GuFis, deren Geruch Kopfschmerzen bringt sind ganz toll fürs Gewässer


----------



## weserwaller (12. September 2012)

*AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> sehe das genauso wie Jose, mein Menschenverstand ......
> 
> Sicher, die bunten GuFis, deren Geruch Kopfschmerzen bringt....



Demnach ist das menschliche Gehirn nicht weichmacherresistent was einiges erklärt, allerdings nicht alles entschuldigt.


----------



## Perch-Noob (13. September 2012)

*AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*

Schon eine derbe Storry, wobei ich mir wirklich nicht vorstellen kann welche Vergiftungs-Dimension mein gestern abgerissener 10g Kopf mit dem künstlich Anis geflavourtem & gesalzenem Gummi auf die Flora & Fauna unserer Mutter Erde bewirken kann. Zum Glück fische ich von Kopyto nur den Kingshad, welcher durch seine adelige Herkunft ja kaum giftig sein kann.

Ok mal ohne Sche.ß,natürlich ist es richtig bei kleinen Sachen anzufangen um etwas für folgende Generationen zu erhalten.
Was hoffentlich allen Anglern klar sein sollte. 
Wobei die Frage nach der Relation z.B. Schiffsdiesel Abgase, Atomkraft, Chemikalien bei der Goldgewinnung usw. ebenfalls durchaus berechtigt ist.

Meiner Meinung nach ist dies ein interessantes Thema, welches es auch Verdient hat aus diskutiert zu werden.

Viel wichtiger ist jedoch die Tatsache, das sich hier nicht noch Gummifetischisten und Futterschleudern in die Haare kriegen.
Denn durch die Streitigkeiten unserer beiden lieblichen Verbände,  sind wir doch vom Image her schon angekratzt genug.
Und wären mit einem weiterem Streitpunkt untereinander ein gefundenes Fressen für jeden Aasgeier.

So far Lepi


----------



## thanatos (13. September 2012)

*AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*

also mädels und jungens,nu man budda bei die fische und sind wa mal
alle janz lieb zu unser umwelt .ab sofort keine gufis mehr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
reicht doch nicht in unse strippen is´doch och weichmacher also nur
noch naturseide.wat nehm wa statt statt blei?-durchbohrte kieselsteine,
mache besser schluß hier, denkt euch selber was aus und vielleicht hör ich
mit rauchen auf,dann hab ich die linke hand für die GROSSSCHREIB-
TASTE frei


----------



## labralehn (13. September 2012)

*AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*

Wurde nur das Endprodukt untersucht, oder auch der komplette Weg, vom Rohstoff, bis zum Endprodukt?

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das der Herstellungsprozess noch viel schädlicher ist für die Umwelt, als das fertige Produkt selbst (Gummifisch).

Welchen Grund gibt es nicht ausschliesslich mit Wobblern (einteilig oder mehrteilig) zu angeln, anstelle von Gummifischen?


----------



## Siever (13. September 2012)

*AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*

Ich hatte das Thema ja schon in ähnlicher Form vor kurzem eröffnet. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248705

Aber schön, dass ich jetzt weiß, welche Zeitung das war


----------



## derporto (13. September 2012)

*AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*



labralehn schrieb:


> Wurde nur das Endprodukt untersucht, oder auch der komplette Weg, vom Rohstoff, bis zum Endprodukt?
> 
> Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das der Herstellungsprozess noch viel schädlicher ist für die Umwelt, als das fertige Produkt selbst (Gummifisch).
> 
> Welchen Grund gibt es nicht ausschliesslich mit Wobblern (einteilig oder mehrteilig) zu angeln, anstelle von Gummifischen?



Ich denke wir können annehmen, dass diese Kopytos -wie so vieles- in Asien, respektive China, produziert werden. Generell scheren sich dort nur wenige tatsächlich um den Umweltschutz. Von daher hast du sicher Recht mit deinem Einwurf bezüglich des Fertigungsprozesses. Leider kann ich nicht belegen, dass diese Gummis in Asien hergestellt werden. Weiß da evtl. jemand Genaueres?


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*



Jose schrieb:


> naja, ein anderer satz aus "kampfzeiten" triffts eher:
> "es gibt nix gutes außer man tut es".
> womit jede einzelinitiative gewürdigt und auch der entscheidende impetus genannnt ist.
> 
> ...



Armer, alter, abgenutzter Jose.|supergri

Merke: Wo Rauch ist, ist das Feuer noch nicht erloschen.#h



Jose schrieb:


> all unsere weichplastikköder, ob nun krebserregend etc. - männo, das sieht/fühlt/riecht doch ein blinder, die gehören einfach nicht ins wasser, sagt doch der anglerverstand.
> 
> der sagt aber auch, dass sein kleiner mieser beitrag zur vergiftung eigentlich ziemlich egal ist, angesichts...
> 
> ...



Stimmt, Deine 1000+ giftigen Gufis machen den Kohl nicht fett. Nicht mal die 1000+ der übrigen 100.000+ Gufiangler.
Persönlicher Verzicht hilft auch nix. Gibt einfach zu viele Menschen die mit ihren persönlichen Peanuts eine in der Summe katastrophale Auswirkung auf die Umwelt haben.

Zum Glück, lieber Jose, werden wir beide den sich daraus entwickelnden Supergau nicht mehr miterleben. Das ist den heute 20-30-jährigen und jüngeren überlassen, so diese das statistische Durchschnittsalter erreichen.




derporto schrieb:


> Von daher: Wie seht ihr das Ganze? Mumpitz?Wahnwitz?
> 
> Oder doch ein Ding, das zum Nachdenken anregt...



Es ist Mumpiz, und es regt zum nachdenken an.

Es regt an darüber nachzudenken, wann etwas durch die Giftigkeit zu Verboten führt.

Dazu müssen mehrere Voraussetzungen erfüllt sein:

Es darf damit kein großes Geld verdient werden.

Es muss sich eine Lobby finden, die größer ist als die derjenigen, die aus dem jeweiligen Produkt einen Nutzen ziehen.

Es muss sichtbar sein, bzw. die Folgen müssen offensichtlich sein. Zumindest aber muss man etwaige Folgen leicht an den Haaren herbeiziehen und ausschmücken können.

Es muss Robben, Wale oder Bambis direkt töten. Kinder sind nicht so medienwirksam.


Fazit:

Angesichts der völlig überzogenen Hysterie um (Angel!)Blei ist es nahezu ein Hohn, dass sich hier noch keine Lobby draufgestürzt hat. Pennen die denn alle?

Hier kann man einer Randgruppe zweifelsfrei nachweisen, dass sie die Umwelt und sich selber vergiftet.

Angesichts der schier unüberblickbaren Masse und Folgen durch von uns Menschen ausgeschiedener Hormone und medkamentöser Wirkstoffe, ist eine zusätzliche Belastung der Umwelt durch Gummifische nicht tolerierbar.
Die Menscheit könnte dadurch zwei Tage früher aussterben.


----------



## daci7 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*

Tjojo, da sind wir wieder beim gesunden Menschenverstand bzw. dem Maßhalten, für das unsere Spezies ja bekannt ist 

Hier gehts um das gleiche wie bei der Anfütterdiskusion, aber anscheinend (weil nicht so bekannt, nicht so offensichtlich, bla bla bla) interessiert es weniger, bzw wird als lächerlich abgetan. 

Ich kann Zynismus und Resignation einerseits absolut nachvollziehen, wenn man sich mal ein wenig mit der Materie beschäftigt hat, andererseits kann ich selbst aber nicht die Hände in die Tasche stecken und nichts tun - bzw. muss das eben in gewissen Situationen |kopfkrat zB da wo ich einen Gufi nach dem anderen versenke.

Wie schon gesagt, wie beim Anfüttern - muss ich wirklich zig kg am Tag verklappen um mehr zu fangen? Muss ich wirklich genau da angeln, wo ich zig Gufis am Tag abreiße, nur um ein paar Zander mehr zu fangen?

Leider hat das "Maßhalten" in unserer Gesellschaft radikal an Wert verloren. Wenn es am Forellenpuff gut läuft und jemand hört nach 6 Fischen bereits auf zu Angeln, wird er schräg angeguckt... schon komisch oder? 
Der Kontroll- und Regulierungswahn unserer Regierung geht übrigens Hand in Hand mit der Nach mir die Sintflut-Bewegung.
#c

PS: Kleiner Zusatz - in diversen Situationen bin ich auch nicht gerade ein Engel bzw. der König der Selbstbeherrschung ... merkt man zb. des öfteren nach Kneipenabenden ... aber ein Auge, oder auch zwei, kann man schon mal draufwerfen und ab und zu sein Handeln hinterfragen.


----------



## GeorgeB (13. September 2012)

*AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*

Ich unterschreibe ml eben das Posting von daci 7! #6

Die Gufis führen nicht das unmittelbare Ende des Universums herbei. Aber es schadet doch nicht, wenn man sich mal mit solchen Fragen auseinandersetzt. Allein schon das Post in dem Nachbarfred, wo jemand seinen Kindern die Dinger zum Spielen gekauft hat. 

Die Hersteller überschlagen sich mit Entwicklungen im Hinblick auf (zumindest kolportierter) Fängigkeit. Weshalb soll man sie also nicht dazu bringen, etwas mehr auf Umweltverträglichkeit zu achten?

Wir müssen uns aber nicht gleich aufhängen. Im Vergleich mit Kreuzfahrtschiffen, auf denen es mit Sicherheit von bekennenden Umweltfreunden nur so wimmelt, sind wir Angler Waisenknaben:

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/un...zfahrtschiffe-zu-luftverpestern-a-806083.html


----------



## Purist (13. September 2012)

*AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*

Wir brauchen noch nicht einmal mit Umweltschutz anzufangen, die Dinger sind stark gesundheitsgefährdend und das bereits durch die Gerüche, die sie abgeben, die in unsere Nasen und die Lunge gelangen. Anfassen ist auch problematisch, weil Weichmacher problemlos durch die Haut gehen. Wer das verhindern will, sollte richtig dicke Latexhandschuhe tragen, nur dort geht das Zeug eine Weile nicht durch. 

Wer sich mit der Umweltproblematik beschäftigen will, dem sei gesagt, dass Weichmacher inzwischen bei uns schon in der Luft umherschwirren, u.a. für verstärktes Flechtenwachstum (zerstören Steine) auf historischen Gebäuden (z.B. Kölner Dom) sorgen. Die gesundheitlichen Folgen davon kann man allenfalls erraten, ordentliche Studien sind wohl nie durchführbar. Ähnliche Umweltgifte, gibt's im Klamotten, Innenräume von Neuwagen und ähnlichem. Wer davon Kopfschmerzen bekommt, sollte sich nicht wundern (im neuen Auto oder wenn man stundenlang in Klamottenläden verbringt). Bei Fischen könnten auch Weichmacher für Hormonelle Störungen/Unfruchtbarkeit sorgen, ähnlich wie Medikamentenrückstände im Abwasser und in der Luft. 

Kunststoffe im Allgemeinen sind in den Weltmeeren allerdings ein extremeres Problem wie die paar Gummiköder (mit ihren Weichmachern) von Anglern. Seefisch ohne nachweisbare Kunststoffpartikel im Innern gibt es quasi nicht mehr. Darüber gibt es eine interessante Dokumentation (siehe Youtube): "Plastik Planet".


Das sich erst jetzt mal jemand zum Test erbarmt, für eine Sache, die wohl jedem Angler seit fast 30 Jahren irgendwie bewusst war, finde ich erstaunlich. Es kann auch keiner sagen, dass er es nicht gewusst habe, schließlich heisst "Twisterresistent" nichts anderes wie "nicht von Weichmachern nicht weichmachbarer" Kunststoff. 

Sicherlich, Ökotest ist nicht unabhängig, wie man hier lesen darf, dass ist die Fachpresse für uns Angler, die uns die Köder gerne empfielt, allerdings auch nicht |wavey:

Wen es stört und wem die eigene Gesundheit lieb ist, für den gibt es doch genügend Alternativen: Naturköder (als Spinnköder), Wobbler, Spinner, Blinker, Zocker.. Bei Kunstködern ist allenfalls die Lackierung ein Problem, wenn auch ein Geringeres.


----------



## cafabu (13. September 2012)

*AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*

Moinsen,
das GuFi's giftig sind war wohl jedem klar. 
Die Aufbewahrungsboxen müssen ja weichmacherresistent sein, also auch giftig. 
Wie geht es weiter? 
Was ist mit der Beschichtung meines Vorfaches? Was lößt sich ev. von meiner Hytechschnur? Wie verhalten sich Schwermetalle und Chemikalien die so wie so nicht ins Wasser gehören, mit dennen ich dann noch einbringe?
USW, es könnte unendlich so weitergehen, wo was giftig ist, oder als Verbindung neu entsteht.
Die Krönung des Ganzen war für mich vor längerer Zeit eine Doku auf Phönix über unsere Bestattungsrituale in der allen Ernstes die Frage gestellt wurde: Ist der menschliche Leichnahm nicht inzwischen Sondermüll?
Für mich ist dies eine uralte Kriegstaktik. Kleine Scharmünzel sollen von dem Hauptkriegsplatz ablenken. Wärend die großen Umweltverschutzer aus großwirtschaftlichen Interessen eine Ausnahme nach der Anderen bekommen, wird medial der Focus auf die Kleinen umgestellt. Und schon verzettelt sich der Bürger im Mist vom Kleinvieh.
Damit will ich nicht behaupten, dass im Großen nicht schon auch viel passiert ist.
Carsten


----------



## Siever (13. September 2012)

*AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es ist Mumpiz, und es regt zum nachdenken an.
> 
> Es regt an darüber nachzudenken, wann etwas durch die Giftigkeit zu Verboten führt.
> 
> ...


 
Ach Ralle, ich hätte es nicht schöner sagen können#6


----------



## Siever (13. September 2012)

*AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*



cafabu schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> das GuFi's giftig sind war wohl jedem klar.


 
Leider nicht, wie du im Nachbarthread lesen kannst... .


----------



## cafabu (13. September 2012)

*AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*



Siever schrieb:


> Leider nicht, wie du im Nachbarthread lesen kannst... .


 
Das sehe ich nicht so. Als damals der Gummi aufkam, sagte jeder meiner Angelkollegen: "Fühl und riech mal, dass muss ja pures Gift sein!" Ich denke die Vermutung steckte in jedem drin. Weichmacher wird ja auch schon sehr lange diskutiert. Und wer sichtlich mit Weichmachern behandeltes Gummi als Kinderspielzeug betrachtet (wie bereits erwähnt), der merkt scheinbar eh nichts mehr.
Allerdings hat der Köder einen immensen Siegeszug begonnen und Erfolge sind wichtiger als Gift (das gilt weltweit)
Abgewandelter Spruch: Wer im Auto sitzt, sollte nicht mit GuFi's werfen.

Carsten


----------



## angler1996 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*

mal ne Frage an die Chemiker
google sagt:
schlecht wasserlöslich
http://www.reach-info.de/kritische_eigenschaften.htm

wieviel tritt denn da bei normalen Wassertemperaturen aus?
ich rücke ja nicht mit dem Tauchsieder an und nehme die Teile auch nur zum Angeln;-)

Gruß A.


----------



## Purist (13. September 2012)

*AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*



cafabu schrieb:


> Für mich ist dies eine uralte Kriegstaktik. Kleine Scharmünzel sollen von dem Hauptkriegsplatz ablenken. Wärend die großen Umweltverschutzer aus großwirtschaftlichen Interessen eine Ausnahme nach der Anderen bekommen, wird medial der Focus auf die Kleinen umgestellt. Und schon verzettelt sich der Bürger im Mist vom Kleinvieh.



Eine Erkenntnis, die aber im Kern nicht weiter hilft. Würde kein Angler solche Gummifische kaufen, sie wären schnell vom Markt verschwunden: Kleines Problem gelöst. Der ganze andere Mist, was Umweltsauereien betrifft, gewiss nicht, aber auch den muss man Stückweise angehen. Als Endverbraucher kann man da mehr Bewegen, als auf Einsicht der Hersteller zu "hoffen". Die drehen nach einem Verbot ihre Gifte dann nämlich erst einmal den Ungebildeten in wirtschaftlich ärmeren Ländern an, wo die Politik ahnungslos oder leichter bestechlich ist. 

Manche lagern ihr Angelgerät in der Speisekammer oder gleich im Wohnzimmer, duftende Gummiködern inklusive. Sowas kann man sich doch ruhigen Gewissens ersparen, ebenso das anfassen dieser Stoffe. Das wirkt wahrlich mehr, weil es um Egoismus geht, als an die Umwelt zu denken, die ohnehin schon komplett verdreckt und verseucht ist. Aber da ist der Mensch dumm, was er nicht sieht oder auf anhieb sehen kann, riecht, schmeckt, fühlt, existiert für ihn nicht. Die Weichmacher sind längst in der Luft und Blei (in fester Form) längst nicht so gefährlich, wie manche Zeitgenossen glauben.


----------



## tincatinca (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*

Anscheinend ohne Weichmacher, bzw. unbedenkliche:

http://www.monarch-dok.com/

http://www.zocca-baits.de/


----------



## Lars_L (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*

Die sinnvollste Konsequenz wäre jetzt eine Liste mit unbedenklichen Gummis anzulegen. Noch besser wäre es gewesen, wenn Öko-Test diese Arbeit gleich mit übernommen hätte!


----------



## Laichzeit (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*



angler1996 schrieb:


> mal ne Frage an die Chemiker
> google sagt:
> schlecht wasserlöslich
> http://www.reach-info.de/kritische_eigenschaften.htm
> ...



Schlecht löslich dürfte hier weniger als 1 Gramm pro Liter Wasser bedeuten, bezieht sich aber auf den Reinstoff.
Weichmacher sind so konzipiert, dass sie recht lange im Gummi bleiben, also lösen sich deutlich weniger Weichmacher aus dem Gummi ins Wasser, als bei der Zugabe des reinen Weichmachers.
Angelst du ein paar Stunden, gelangt fast kein Weichmacher ins Wasser, wird der Gummi jedoch abgerissen, zersetzt sich das Material imn Laufe der Zeit und der Weichmacher geht komplett in Lösung, dabei ist die Löslichkeit des Weichmachers recht unbedeutend, da die Verdünnung in einem Gewässer gigantisch ist.
Schlimmer ist es, die Gummifische in der Hand zu halten, da viele Weichmacher eher fettlöslich sind und das Zeug dann in die Wustfinger diffundiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*

Auch interessant (und, ohne weitere Nachprüfung, auch logisch klingend) - studierst Du zufällig Chemie?


----------



## Angler9999 (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*

Passt auch zu der Empfehlung Sportschuhe nicht barfuß zu tragen, damit nicht so viele Schadstoffe in die Haut übertragen werden.....


----------



## Laichzeit (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*

Ich studiere Biochemie im ersten Semester, die Löslichkeiten von ein paar wichtigen Weichmachern hab ich aber noch gegoogelt.
Die Fettlöslichkeit ist auch Ursache, dass Aale als Fettfische oft stark mit solchen Stoffen belastet sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*

Danke für die Info/Rückmeldung, hilft beim einordnen.
Danke!


----------



## thanatos (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Ökotest testet Gummifisch*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ich studiere Biochemie im ersten Semester, die Löslichkeiten von ein paar wichtigen Weichmachern hab ich aber noch gegoogelt.
> Die Fettlöslichkeit ist auch Ursache, dass Aale als Fettfische oft stark mit solchen Stoffen belastet sind.



:q Vielleicht sind sie deshalb so geschmeidig #6


----------

